# Bahamas Blue Water



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Went down to the Bahamas (Nassau) last week to get out of the cold for a few. We had a decent time fishing some Blue water off of the island. Between drinking, gambling and drinking a bit more, we got a trip in: 





































I put some fins, mask & snorkel and this is what you will see when diving down: 



















Got to trolling further out and got into a couple fish, it was pretty slow tell you truth: 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gijD-kx7DcY

Lot's of fish, but not a lot landed...but a beer will take car of that...










Skunk


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice!... 
That Wahoo is gonna be a yummy supper..
Looks like one heck of a getaway from the cold.. Awsome.. looks like fun

WHat did they do with the Barracuda? Someone looking to get some Cigutara?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*'Cuda*



eaglesfanguy said:


> Nice!...
> That Wahoo is gonna be a yummy supper..
> Looks like one heck of a getaway from the cold.. Awsome.. looks like fun
> 
> WHat did they do with the Barracuda? Someone looking to get some Cigutara?


I know we chuck 'em back here in VA and in NC, but the mate said the locals love 'em down there
So we kept it for them!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

So long as you didnt ingest it...
Ive heard there actually pretty good.. specially sushi style.. but ive allways read... there on the no no list for edibility.. .. but hey.. what do i know.. i drink a 12 pack a day and 2 packs of smokes.. so maybe i should try one ..


----------

